# BNR Tune Review for Chevy Cruze



## BReyReal (Feb 7, 2015)

So by now I've had my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4t tuned by Jerry from Badnewsracing for 8 months and I can confidently say I'm ready to do a review of this tuning service.

I will start by talking about the shipping speed. I ordered my BNR EFI Live tuning service during a group by, where we had ~12 people participating. I received my autocal in just 4 days, which is accepted since it was a group buy. I am very happy with the shipping speed. 

The very same day that I received my autocal, I followed the very thorough instructions that were provided and emailed Jerry my base reading. I figured that since it was 9:30 pm, Jerry would get to it the next day at the earliest. This, however, was not the case. In only 15 mins, Jerry had already emailed me back with the base tune. 

I could definitely feel that the car was much much quicker on takeoff and much quicker to get up to speed. I didn't know, at this point, Jerry still had to dial the numbers in for more power.

After around 4 tune files were sent back and forth between Jerry and I, he had already dialed in the tune for the maximum, safe, power for my car. 

I have a injen cold air intake, forge atmospheric bpv, and catback exhaust and Jerry let me know that the tune I'm on right now maxes at 172hp/226tq. 

I have so many great things to say about Jerry and Badnewsracing. I 100% recommend this tuning service and look forward to purchasing many more items from BNR.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty good review. Still debating on getting trifecta for my car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You should have verified your before/after power numbers with dyno runs. 

It's always wise to see the power graph to determine how great the curve is.


----------

